# Fish Ohio Master Angler



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

my 11 year old is really wanting the master angler pin this year. He's half way there with a 9.25 inch red ear and a 29 inch channel cat. What do you think the easiest 2 species left would be to catch for the 4 needed for the master angler pin? I was thinking crappie and carp... i've got a lot of crappie catching experience and have gotten many 12's but rarely get a 13 inch crappie, next to no carp experience. Mainly fish Wingfoot, Berlin, Mosquito and Nimisila. It's all from shore or waders btw


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

I caught a couple big largemouth in shallow water at skeeter a week ago


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Not sure what the fish ohio is


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

White perch are easy to catch in parts of the cuyahoga


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

each species has a required minimum length


Blue Catfish: 35 inches
Brown Trout: 25 inches
Carp: 26 inches
Channel Catfish: 26 inches
Crappie: 13 inches
Flathead Catfish: 35 inches
Freshwater Drum: 22 inches
Hybrid Striped Bass: 21 inches
Largemouth Bass: 21 inches
Muskellunge: 36 inches
Northern Pike: 32 inches
Rainbow Trout: 28 inches
Rock Bass: 10 inches
Sauger: 16 inches
Saugeye: 21 inches
Smallmouth Bass: 20 inches
Sunfish: 9 inches
Walleye: 28 inches
White Bass: 16 inches
Yellow Perch: 13 inches


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Don't think the bass were that big jeez damn near state record length


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm one fish away from mine and I'm betting its going to be a yellow perch off conny or Channel cat or carp from mosquito.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Crappie will be your next easiest. But you may have missed the boat on those since the summer is a hard time to find them. Carp would also be a good bet for summer. If he can get 1 of them this summer I would take him perch fishing on Lake Erie In the fall and get him the 4th. They are fairly common. Best of luck to him. I have had 3 multiple times and never got all 4.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I was hoping he would get the 13 inch crappie this spring before summer came. Lots of 12's 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Crg2 said:


> Don't think the bass were that big jeez damn near state record length


a 21 inch largemouth is about 5 maybe 5 1/2 lbs... not quite state record material, but a fish to be proud of for sure.


----------



## Kdogg (Apr 18, 2007)

I would look at LaDue for the white perch and with a little recon crappie shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

There is no Fish Ohio white perch. Your best bet is a crappie and maybe a white bass or yellow perch. Mosquito is said the be the best crappie lake in the state for 13"+ fish. If it's possible go to one of the dams on the Ohio river. Fish Ohio's, in my experience, are a dime a dozen down there. At the Racine dam I have got master angler in one day of fishing. If that isn't possible then try to hit Erie as often as you can for yellow perch, walleye, steelhead, smallmouth, rock bass, or white bass. Plenty of them are caught every year and freshwater drum (sheephead) are more than content with picking up a night crawler or minnow off the bottom. Good luck to your son.


----------



## Worst Fisherman EVER. (May 1, 2014)

I was at La Due under the Rte 44 bridge and the carp were pretty huge and breaching like whales. They were totally ignoring my bait though they would swim circles around it (probably laughing at me while they were). So maybe with the right bait and more luck than I have (that shouldn't be a problem) you can add one of those to the score.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Walleye and perch. Can easily get both in one trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

A 32" pike is an easy catch any day, I can't believe they have the size so small on pike. These awards are pretty neat for the kids. Lake Erie would be a ringer for the perch walleye combo that was just mentioned.


----------



## rodbender2014 (May 18, 2014)

It is a lil money like 40ish a person to go on a boat but it's fun but u can go perch fishing on Erie really good chance to get a 13 plus out there esp in the fall


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

all the charters i ever saw were like $600 split between 6 or less people. Do you have any names for some in the $40-$50 range?


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Sassy Sal in Port Clinton - Clevelander II in Sandusky are 2 of the more popular ones.


----------



## DamonZ (Mar 30, 2014)

I would say Lake Erie is your best bet. 
The head boats out of Wildwood marina off Neff rd in Cleveland is pretty good. We do a few charters there every year. He'd have a good shot at a fish Ohio perch, sheepshead, or walleye. I think it's $40 a head plus bait and tip(usually $5-10).


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Do these larger group charters have as much success as the smaller ones as fas as finding fish/limiting out? or is it a bunch of people side to side tangling lines?


----------



## rodbender2014 (May 18, 2014)

They r usually pretty good about putting you on the fish I've been quite a few times on clevelander and out of wild wood usually we come pretty close to limiting out if we don't limit all the way out but we have went one time and just didn't do good at all but that's fishing sometimes lol clevelander is a nice boat but just from my experience I've always caught better quality fish out of west wood.u do fish side by side but just stright over the side and jig it off the bottom I've seen lines tangled but it's very rare


----------



## DamonZ (Mar 30, 2014)

My boss takes us out a few times a year. Sometimes 20 of us will limit out in 2-4 hours. 
Sometimes only 10-12 of us will be available to go and half the boat are strangers. I never noticed anyone get tangled up with someone else. The one boat, the Linda Mae even has a roof on it. Like I said, it's a nice time out there with those guys. I hope he makes the catches needed.


----------



## M_weilacher (Apr 16, 2014)

I usually hit the pin every year because I enjoy all sorts of fishing.. Bass is not a bad idea, channel cat as well! If you go bass fishing somewhere that has pike who knows maybe you will land a pike bass fishing!


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

Sandusky Bay-channel cat and carp EASILY. The walleye shouldnt be too hard if you invest a few trips.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Two questions: 1) in the past wasn't a fish Ohio crappie 15in?
2) does shooting carp with a bow count?


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

ballast said:


> Two questions: 1) in the past wasn't a fish Ohio crappie 15in?
> 2) does shooting carp with a bow count?


1. I don't think so.

2. No.


----------



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

Freshwater Drum, shore fish sandusky bay, the old bay bridge, or anywhere in the western basin. I use a 1 oz. flat sinker and nightcrawler, cast out, tighten up line, and relax they will come. This time of year I will catch a few fish ohio size sheepshead every time i go out. This is the easiest fish Ohio to bag IMHO.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Crappie and then head to the ohio river for a sauger or drum.


----------



## dott191 (Jun 4, 2009)

We use PC Queen charters out of Conneaute (hope I spelled it right). They are $35 a person. Set us right on the perch.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Carp are easy and crappie are by luck but there's many fish ohio crappie.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Lake Erie walleye trolling. lake erie perch fishing espcially in the fall. While you are trolling Lake erie for walleye you have a good chance at a fish ohio sheephead (freshwater Drum) and white bass!!

if you cannot afford a charter fins an open seat.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well we're giving one of these large walleye charters a try this weekend. any advice on catching them or how to fish for them? i'm assuming with this many lines in the water it wont be moving. is it just jigging up and down? jig and crawler? vibes?


----------

